# brisket recipe question



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, so I was talking to a dude about smoking brisket the other day and he was telling me that he covers his brisket with peanut butter before he smokes it...Ive never heard of this, has anyone else?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

WHAT? That sounds funky to me


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

that was my thoughts too...he said most of the butter melted away but the grease stays to moisturize


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't do that if I was you, sounds gross. I have heard of people covering it with mustard though.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like he was trying to jack you around!!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I have smoked chicken with mustard and it is really good, but never heard of doing a brisket with mustard.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Artifishual said:


> I wouldn't do that if I was you, sounds gross. I have heard of people covering it with mustard though.


X2 Spicy mustard.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

*Butterfinger brisket...*

http://elsmokeadorysmokehopper.blogspot.com/2009/07/butterfinger-brisket.html

yes butterfinger, as in the candybar


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I coat my brisket in mustard the night before.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*I use this rub recipe. I usually leave it on for 24 hrs before I smoke. Never had any complaints. 



·1/3 cup brown sugar
·1/3 cup salt (coarse salt works best)
·1/3 cup paprika
·1/3 cup chili powder (choose a hot or mild powder depending on your tastes)
·1/3 cup ground black pepper*


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Mayo dude use Mayo*

Coat your brisket with Mayo! You can't go wrong!


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Brisket Trash Bag Marinade , 1 large onion pureed, 1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar , put brisket in trash bag and slop mix all around it. Let her soak !


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Try grape jelly. I like mustard better. makes it stick with a kick...lol


----------



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey MarshJR,
Call that "fool" up tell him you took his advice but added grape jelly also and tell him it came out delicious! Mess with his head. LOL Mustard and rub night b4 should do the trick.


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

can you smoke a brisket with gas grill??


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

specktacular0928 said:


> can you smoke a brisket with gas grill??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Did you really ask that????


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

liftologist said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Did you really ask that????


well obviously i've never smoked a brisket before by asking that... all i got is a standard gas bbq grill in my backyard but i'd like to make some brisket on it. Can't i just put some wet woods with low heat, put the brisket in and close the top and let it cook for a few hours or so?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

if it had 2 burners, where you could turn one off and the meat wouldnt be directly under the heat.....you wrapped it in foil, it might work
just be like an outdoor oven....worth a try if thats what cha got



specktacular0928 said:


> well obviously i've never smoked a brisket before by asking that... all i got is a standard gas bbq grill in my backyard but i'd like to make some brisket on it. Can't i just put some wet woods with low heat, put the brisket in and close the top and let it cook for a few hours or so?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nope.....*

"all i got is a standard gas bbq *grill*"

Grill does not equal smoker. Grill equals hot and fast...smoker low, slow, and long, surrounded by smoke. You might get something that vaguely resembles a smoked brisket...but not the real thing. Sorry.

Later
R3F


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*you can do it if your gas grill is big enough. you may have to remove the grate on the hot side to put the foil down closer to the flame. i would do a trimmed brisket with topped with bacon to keep moist*



*Steven Raichlen's Smoked Brisket 
With Coffee-Beer Mop Sauce*

javascript:;*Method*: Indirect grilling
Serves: 10 to 12*INGREDIENTS*








1 (9 lbs.) whole Wagyu Brisket
6 strips Double Hickory Smoked Bacon (optional)
*For the rub:* 
1/4 cup coarse kosher or sea salt
1/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup sweet paprika
2 tablespoons pure chile powder 
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
*For the mop sauce: 
*1 cup beer
1 cup apple cider
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup coffee
1/3 cup beef stock or chicken stock 
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons Tabasco sauce or another hot sauce
2 teaspoons coarse kosher or sea salt (or more to taste) 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper*

For smoking:*
4 to 6 cups oak or hickory chips or wood chunks, soaked in water to cover for 1 hour, then drained
Aluminum foil drip pan







*DIRECTIONS*

*Make the rub.* Place the salt, sugar, paprika, chili powder, pepper, onion and garlic powder, and oregano in a bowl and stir to mix. Place the brisket in a roasting pan and generously sprinkle both sides with rub, about 3 tablespoons per side. The excess rub will keep for several months in a jar. You can cook the brisket right away, but it will be better if you let it cure with the rub for several hours, or even a day ahead. 
*Make the mop sauce.* Combine the beer, cider, cider vinegar, coffee, stock, oil, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, and salt in a bowl and whisk to mix. 
*Set up your grill for indirect grilling.* If using a charcoal grill, rake the lit coals into 2 piles at opposite sides of the grill, placing the foil drip pan in the center. If using a 2 burner gas grill, light one side and cook the brisket on the other. If using a three burner gas grill, light the outside or front and rear burners and cook the beef in the center. If using a 4 or 6 burner gas grill, light the outside burners and cook the beef in the center. 
*To smoke on a gas grill,* place wood chips in the smoker box if your grill has one, or wrap in foil, poke holes in the top, place the resulting pouch under the grate over one of the burners. Run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium-low (300°F). If using a charcoal grill, preheat to medium-low. Just before putting the brisket on, toss 1/2 cup wood chips on each mound of coals. 
*Place the brisket on the grate in the center,* over the drip pan, away from the heat. If using bacon, drape the slices over the top of the meat. Do this if your brisket is really lean. 
*Indirect grill the brisket until tender,* 5 to 6 hours in all. If using a charcoal grill, add 12 fresh coals and ½ cup wood chips to each side every hour for 3 to 4 hours. (You're looking for a dark brown crust.) Generously baste or mop the meat on both sides with the mop sauce once every 45 minutes for the first 3 to 4 hours. 
*Tightly wrap brisket in foil* and continue cooking until very tender 2 to 3 hours more. 
*Transfer the brisket to a cutting board and let rest for 10 minutes.* Thinly slice across the grain, using a sharp carving knife. Transfer the sliced meat to a platter. Spoon any juices from the foil over the meat and serve the sauce on the side.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd say you _could _do one on a "grill" if it had multiple burners on it. You could turn only one on, and put the brisket on some foil on the opposite side. I would get some sort of smoker box and put some wood chips in it to get at least some smoke. After a while, you are probably better finishing it up wrapped in foil in the oven at 225 for several hours.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Good thread! always forget to rate them. fess up if someone tries da peanutty and jell eeeeee?? can't EVEN imagine.........


----------

